# 10 sec. gto



## sti_zee (May 12, 2008)

what would be the minimum work needed to take a 2006 gto into the 10s in the 1/4?


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

A forged bottom end and a bunch of spray or a forged bottom end and a bunch of boost. That along with alot of suspension work.


----------



## sti_zee (May 12, 2008)

thanks - pretty much what i thought, but in terms of cash, even if i went the el-cheapo no2 route, roughly (very roughly) how much would i be laying out?

i'm actually asking because a relative claimed that one of his best friend's cars, an '06 gto, ran 10s after just a flash and a torque converter.

i felt that 'vette engine or not, that was pretty much impossible.

the 'fastest times' thread confirmed this.

just wondering, in the slim chance the guy really does have a 10 second gto, what might be done to it.


----------



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

forged bottom end=mondo expensive, there would be around $2000 in the rotating assembly, assuming the guy did all the install himself (unlikely). You can get a monster shot of N2O for around $600, which would give it a shot at high 10s on a really, really good day (250 shot). It's still pretty unlikely. If blown or turbo, and $5000+, not to mention fuel system etc etc etc. 10s in anything is a money pit. 11s aren't so hard, but 10s are expensive.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

sti_zee said:


> i'm actually asking because a relative claimed that one of his best friend's cars, an '06 gto, ran 10s after just a flash and a torque converter.


That, my friend, is the biggest load of crap I have ever heard. Those mods would net you mid 12's at best.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

:agree , I'd even be a little skeptical about MID 12's, but sure its possible. Maybe a hater giving you problems?


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

my mod list


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

jmd said:


> my mod list


LOL. :cheers


----------

